# Turn my Dinc2 into a Incredible S?



## yurilebbie (Sep 18, 2011)

Is this possible? 
I only use gsm on my Dinc2 and I will never use the cdma radio in it, so I was wondering is there anyway to change what my phone thinks it is? The reasons to do this is so I can flash Incredible S roms and do away with the cdma radio forever.


----------



## nitsuj17 (Jun 27, 2011)

No the hardware is not identical despite being.close


----------

